# Top Dead Center



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

how do i know my no 1 piston is at top dead center?; when its at 0 degrees or 20 degrees, by degrees im talking about the cranckshaft pully marks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Should be the far left pulley mark. Been a while since I did mine, though. Download the FSM, that'll tell you.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

where do i dnl the FSM? z31, u know what ill check z31, nvm the question.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chillow said:


> where do i dnl the FSM? z31, u know what ill check z31, nvm the question.


Or in the Z31 FAQs stickie near the top of this page.


----------

